
Let's Encrypt is now the most popular certificate issuer - danjoc
https://nettrack.info/ssl_certificate_issuers.html
======
tmaly
My issue now is their command line python app that does the update to get you
a new cert broke when I upgraded my Ubuntu 14.04 to 16.04. The python depends
on openssl and the version has incompatibilities that you see mentioned all
over the boards.

